# Most Exquisite Shawl



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Although I am posting under Pattern of the day I feel this one deserves a spotlight all its own! This would be amazing even more so with beads added for shine effect. WOW! It is definitely out of my skill level, but for you great ones, here ya go..
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/PATTomelet.php :mrgreen: :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous, and very sunny side up....


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is gorgeous xx :thumbup: 
Don't think much of the name lol


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I would think someone could come up with a better name for this gorgeous shawl. Marigold perhaps?


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> I would think someone could come up with a better name for this gorgeous shawl. Marigold perhaps?


Most Exquisite Shawl


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lovely shawl thanks for the link.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I LOVE this shawl!!!! I may never be good enough to make it, but it is going in my inspiration book. Thank you so much for posting the pattern link, Hippie Chick!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

saw this a couple of weeks ago and downloaded the pattern it is on my to do list! dont think much of the name or the color but that is just personal preference....


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually just downloaded that Omelette Shawl last night, as a project to put on my to do list. It's gorgeous. Leonora.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Wouldn't get that close to a stove or skillet wearing such a lovely shawl!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness...... soooooooooooooo beautiful... and you are right, won't it be pretty with a few beads.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yes, exquisite indeed!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG ,do I dare even try. Broken eggs for sure. Name should be " I Dare You"


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

So beautiful...I'm just starting a lace knit shawl...hope mine turns out as nice as yours did!
:x


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

dolores angleton said:


> OMG ,do I dare even try. Broken eggs for sure. Name should be " I Dare You"


I agree to that one! I would only be able to even TRY it on a dare! LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Also, Knitgirl, I am with you on the color choice as well. Not my cup of Green tea! & Never ever would I cook in this either!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Very pretty shawl but dislike the colour.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lve it... am printing the pattern now. thanks!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Ladies, Let me see when you get them done!! I am in awe of you!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the website. This one will be on my "to do" list. It's lovely.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

nitrpat said:


> Thanks for sharing the website. This one will be on my "to do" list. It's lovely.


You are welcome nitrpat! I would love to make the blanket in your Avatar!! Care to share the pattern???


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is soooooooooooo beautiful. Thanks for the photo and the link. :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Been there, done that..have it lol
But thanks Kim.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Been there, done that..have it lol
> But thanks Kim.


Pthhhpppppppt


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

It is pretty.
But, somehow, if I asked the shawl, I'm sure that wouldn't be it's name.


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Although I am posting under Pattern of the day I feel this one deserves a spotlight all its own! This would be amazing even more so with beads added for shine effect. WOW! It is definitely out of my skill level, but for you great ones, here ya go..
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/PATTomelet.php :mrgreen: :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


This is absolutely beautiful! I agree with the other posts...the name has to go! lol! How 'bout....(because of the color) Sunshine Shawl? Or Wandering Sunflowers? Falling Sunflowers? Grasping at straws here. lol!

Oh, and by the way, Hippie Chick...do not defeat yourself before you even start...I felt the same way about knitting lace...until I tried it. It really isn't as hard as you would think...it is simply about taking your time and marking your rows, stitches and pattern sets. I really surprised myself with a "Falling Leaf" pattern, scarf. Once I got going...it was pretty smooth sailing! Just count to 10 and jump in!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah flotownwoman, my 90 minute Wasabi cowl has been about a 90 day cowl!! Of course mine is pink though!Im just learning to stick with a pattern for knitting. Have no fear, I will attempt one of these days! Love your avatar!!!


flotownwoman said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Although I am posting under Pattern of the day I feel this one deserves a spotlight all its own! This would be amazing even more so with beads added for shine effect. WOW! It is definitely out of my skill level, but for you great ones, here ya go..
> ...


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Although I am posting under Pattern of the day I feel this one deserves a spotlight all its own! This would be amazing even more so with beads added for shine effect. WOW! It is definitely out of my skill level, but for you great ones, here ya go..
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/PATTomelet.php :mrgreen: :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh this is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. Have printed it up for the future.
Shirley


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Yeah flotownwoman, my 90 minute Wasabi cowl has been about a 90 day cowl!! Of course mine is pink though!Im just learning to stick with a pattern for knitting. Have no fear, I will attempt one of these days! Love your avatar!!!
> 
> 
> flotownwoman said:
> ...


LOL! I KNOW exactly what you are saying! My one hour hat turned into 10! Funny how that happens! lol! And thanks...I run across these things every so often and just cannot pass them up! It's like I'm staring me in the face! lol!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

flotownwoman said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah flotownwoman, my 90 minute Wasabi cowl has been about a 90 day cowl!! Of course mine is pink though!Im just learning to stick with a pattern for knitting. Have no fear, I will attempt one of these days! Love your avatar!!!
> ...


Kinda Scary huh??? Surrounded by all these "Great Knitters" while we are plugging away with all the determination of a dog that wants to go for a walk!!!!


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> flotownwoman said:
> 
> 
> > Hippie Chick said:
> ...


You hit the nail right on the head! lol!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

flotownwoman said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > flotownwoman said:
> ...


ROFLOL! ~Kim


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Joyce Fassbender has some free shawls very beutiful in Raverly.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

notice that she's cooking! =D


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

lilita said:


> Joyce Fassbender has some free shawls very beutiful in Raverly.


Thanks, and yes, she does!
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Joycef2


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

AngelaChai said:


> notice that she's cooking! =D


Yup, weird huh????????????? :shock: :?: :?:


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> AngelaChai said:
> 
> 
> > notice that she's cooking! =D
> ...


Well....that explains the "Omelet" Shawl. But what else are ya gonna do if you make all this stuff? You have to wear it somewhere! lol! And I always wondered....where do these women find the time (and speed) to make all these wonderful things? They must have little hobbits that come out at night helping them, eh?

I've been trying to make enough stock for over a year to open a booth at the farmers market this year and have not succeeded yet...at the present, my opening is looking like next year! lol! Of course, if I could pull myself away from the kitchen...my first batch of pickled asperagus....


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

OMG flotownwoman, You crack me up!!!



flotownwoman said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > AngelaChai said:
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------

